# Misc. Ammo & Reloading Items



## Elkdude (Oct 25, 2014)

My wife and I were helping her grandma clean out her house and we found some of her grandpa's ammo and reloading supplies. I don't have experience with handgun ammo so I'm not entirely sure what most of it is but if I had to guess it's 38 special since he had that RCBS reloading die with it. Probably totally wrong so don't mock me too hard for it. If anyone is interested in anything let me know and we can figure out something that works for both parties. Hopefully the pics help to identify all the items. I can also send additional pics if needed.

30-30 ammo - about 40 rounds
Several old Ovaltine cans of the handgun ammo - Same with the projectiles
1 can of brass
several bricks of lead


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## Elkdude (Oct 25, 2014)

I know right... I only wish there was a major award with all of the stuff.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Where are you located? Interested in the 30-30


----------



## Elkdude (Oct 25, 2014)

I sent you a PM


----------

